# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Σπόροι υγείας

## χρηστος

χθες μου έφεραν ένα 3κιλο τσουβαλάκι με σπόρους υγείας μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι είναι και ποια πουλιά τούς τρώνε   ::   ::

----------


## jk21

ειναι ποικιλια σπορων απο διαφορα φυτα .δεν υπαρχει καποια λιστα αυτων εκτος αν εχεις συσκευασμενο μιγμα και τους αναφερει εστω και σε ξενη γλωσσα .αν ναι αναφερε τους και θα σου πω στη συνεχεια τι ειναι ο καθενας και πιοι ειναι ιδιιατερα ξιολογοι/χρησιμοποιησε τους δινοντας τους σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα μια κουταλια της σουπας ανα βδομαδα  για 2 πουλια που θα αυξηθει στην ιδια ποσοτητα αλλα 2 φορες την εβδομαδα στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης.η αυξηση στην ποικιλια των σπορων θα ειναι ενα σημα υποσυνειδητο  στα πουλια οτι φτανει η περιοδος οπου στη φυση υπαρχει η ποικιλοτητα τους (ανοιξη ) .αν βαζεις και αλλους εξτρα οπως καμελινα ,κια και λοιπα να δινεις 1 κουταλια απο τους μεν την μια φορα και μια απο τους δε την αλλη

----------


## χρηστος

ok ευχαριστώ δεν είναι συσκευασμένο αλλά παρατήρησα 10 είδη σπόρων

όλα τα πουλιά τούς τρώνε ?

----------


## jk21

εγω καποιο μιγμα που εχω και δινω στα καναρινια ποτε ποτε ,ο βαθμος αποδοχης παιζει αναμεσα σε πουλια (οσο αυτο μπορω να το παρατηρησω επαρκως )οσο και αναμεσα στους σπορους.

----------

